# 'Health at Every Size' book



## SnapDragon (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1933771585/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Don't know if it's been posted here before, but looks like an interesting book.


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 28, 2009)

I have my copy, and yes it is a really good read for those who tire of this idea that there's either weight-obsession-unto-death or "not doing anything about it".


----------

